# New and improved TEXAS meetup thread



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2005)

Alright, since the Dallas meetup thread just confused people, here's a fresh start.  Let's meet somewhere in Texas this Christmas Break.  This poll will stay open for 2 weeks, and should put an end to the location debate, and then we can decide on a date and time.  Another thing to think about is that Texas is big.  If we end up meeting in your hometown, would anyone be able to let someone sleep over that night so the driving isn't too much of a problem?  ANyways.  Here goes.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2005)

If we meet up in San Antonio my house is open for the night.   Or even for lunch/dinner.  I make the best BBQ around. :mrgreen:

We can also go to surrounding cities, Near San Antonio is New Braunfels/Gruene and they are great places for photographers.  I'm not sure whats around the other cities though... :thumbup:

Thanks for getting this rolling clarinet. :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I want to change my vote to San Antonio, because I'll be in Houston all break.  So just consider mine changed.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2005)

How bout we hold the TX meetup in Illinois? Bloomington isn't far from me.  I'll even go to Peoria.


----------



## spiralout (Dec 10, 2005)

I voted for Houston, too, and I think I wanna change it.  San Antonio sounds awesome.  Count me in.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 10, 2005)

so we're at Dallas: 3; San Antonio: 3
Not quite the clear cut decision I was hoping for


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2005)

Since I'm an admin, I think my Dallas vote should count as 2


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 10, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> so we're at Dallas: 3; San Antonio: 3
> Not quite the clear cut decision I was hoping for


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 10, 2005)

oooh count me in. i hope i can make it. i'd vote houston since it's closer, but san antonio has better photo ops, doesnt it?


i'm shocked that austin isn't one of the choices


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 11, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> oooh count me in. i hope i can make it. i'd vote houston since it's closer, but san antonio has better photo ops, doesnt it?
> 
> 
> i'm shocked that austin isn't one of the choices


It wouldn't be hard to go to Austin also, it's only about a 40 minute drive(if traffic is good)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 11, 2005)

I voted DFW, but I'd could be persuaded to drive to Austin perhaps.


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 11, 2005)

you also live near that area, don't you? 





it would probably be better to vote on locations or events instead of locations...if people dont mind driving.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 12, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> you also live near that area, don't you?


I live 30 minutes from San Antonio and an hour y media(forget what that is in english) from Austin.


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 12, 2005)

i uh...meant that for robert.  but i appreciate the reply nonetheless


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 12, 2005)

good news, one of my friends is moving in from out of town.  She is part of TPF so I'll see if she wants to come also. :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 12, 2005)

SA: 4
Dallas: 3
and Austin is a possibility.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 12, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i uh...meant that for robert.  but i appreciate the reply nonetheless



Weeeeellll, near is about 3 hrs.  I live in DFW.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 18, 2005)

still 4 to 3 in favor of San Antonio... 4 more days.

So, if it ends up being San Antonio, who would go?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 18, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> So, if it ends up being San Antonio, who would go?


I would, and depending on when it is I'm sure my friend who is also a member of the forum would come.

so that's two.


----------



## Mr.Jack (Dec 18, 2005)

i live in san antonio i would go!...but i kinda aint a photographer yet...dont got no camera...(hopefully gettin one for christmas)


----------



## Chase (Dec 18, 2005)

If this http://www.imagingusa.org/ wasn't so expensive, I'd suggest it as a good reason for some of us to meet up in Austin.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 19, 2005)

San Antonio would be a little rough for me to make.  That's a 5 hour trip.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 19, 2005)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> San Antonio would be a little rough for me to make.  That's a 5 hour trip.


It'll be like that no matter where we go... I live in Houston, so SA is 2.5 hours and Dallas is 5.5.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 20, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> It'll be like that no matter where we go... I live in Houston, so SA is 2.5 hours and Dallas is 5.5.


yeah, unless we put it right smack in the center of Texas.... is there anything really there??? :lmao:

but then we will ALL have a 3 hour drive. 



Texas is huge...


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Mr.Jack said:
			
		

> i live in san antonio i would go!...but i kinda aint a photographer yet...dont got no camera...(hopefully gettin one for christmas)


I'll loan you one of mine if you don't get one before we meet. :thumbup:



(just as long as you don't break it.)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like Austin is pretty central to me.  That would be my suggestion.

You have to understand that I'm in school taking 29 credit hours with 5 labs.  I don't have a lot of extra time.  What little spare time I have is spent with family.  And if there is any, ANY time left over, I can spend it on photography.  

Not to mention my truck get's 15mpg.

If you feel like Austin is a bad idea, then by all means, have it in San Antonio.  I may be able to make it, but the chances are slim.


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 20, 2005)

i vote austin. I am also VERY busy, so i might not be able to make it, but i sure hope I can.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 22, 2005)

Alright, I'm making a new poll that'll help us decide on a date, as well as Austin v. San Antonio.   The TEXAS Time Thread


----------

